# Medical care, living in italy,



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all, so my scenario is, im british aged 29 living in italy, without any documents, i am engaged, but not planning the wedding just yet, i have been there for 3 years, and now its time to get health care, am i entitled to this, what and where do i need to go to get this medical card etc, i also do not work, so any advice would be great.......i also need the identity card but thats another story i assume....
thanks
stacey


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

stacey812000 said:


> Hi all, so my scenario is, im british aged 29 living in italy, without any documents


Ok, what does this exactly mean? Don't you have a passport? If you do, and you are living in a place you rented with a regular contract, then you got to go to the "Comune" and register yourself in the "Anagrafe". 

This is how it works: first you get your "residenza", then you get your "codice fiscale", and only when you got both you can go to the ASL office, pick your GP and get a temporary "tessera sanitaria" (just like the NHS card back home), until the real one comes in the mail.

As a British citizen you are entitled to reside in Italy for as long as you want, and to receive all the services and entitlements of Italian citizens. But you have also to abide to the local laws and regulations, particularly the ones about demographic services. If the local authorities don't know that you're there, you simply don't exist. Can't open a bank account, can't buy a car, get a driving licence or hook a phone line with a broadband connection in your place.

So get smart and get your papers in order, because without them you can't even get married...


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Arturo.c said:


> Ok, what does this exactly mean? Don't you have a passport? If you do, and you are living in a place you rented with a regular contract, then you got to go to the "Comune" and register yourself in the "Anagrafe".
> 
> This is how it works: first you get your "residenza", then you get your "codice fiscale", and only when you got both you can go to the ASL office, pick your GP and get a temporary "tessera sanitaria" (just like the NHS card back home), until the real one comes in the mail.
> 
> ...


i have a british passport, and we own a house, but its not in my name, although i live there full time........i have a codice fiscale already, i forgot to say that, and i have some what of a bank account........i really appreciate your answer and fast response....thanks again


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

stacey812000 said:


> i have a british passport, and we own a house, but its not in my name, although i live there full time........


I hope for your own sake that, although your house is not in your name, you have enough proof in writing that you paid for part of it. An Italian proverb says _"Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst"_, and if I were you I would sleep much better knowing that I have a property deed with my name on it for the roof above my head and the walls around me.

However, you need to go to the "Ufficio Anagrafe" of the "Comune" with your passport and a written statement from your fiance stating that he his hosting you in his house (it would be much better if he comes along with you) to apply for your "residenza", meaning that you intend to register your home address. This because in Italy a registered address is the basis of any transaction you could need to sign in the future, be it a car loan, a contract to obtain a credit card or any major purchase. 

You must also know that the Comune will not register your application until one of its employees (or city police officer) had paid you a visit at your address and certified that you indeed live there. It could take a few days or a few weeks, depending mostly on the size of the town (or city) and the diligence of City Hall staff.

Once you got your "residenza" down, all you will have to do is take a walk to the local "Azienda Sanitaria Locale" (ASL for short) and go to the window marked "Scelta del medico" (GP choice). You will be handed a list of GPs with surgeries in your area, and from there you will be able to pick one of them. You will be asked your ID and your "codice fiscale", and they will hand you a piece of paper that will be your temporary "tessera sanitaria", which will enable you to be seen to your GP free of charge and obtain prescriptions at a reduced price.

In a few weeks you'll get your "tessera sanitaria" in the mail, and that will complete the process.


----------

